# Parental Controls...



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

OK, I'm The Admin Of My Computer, Just A Home Computer. I Have A 11 year old brother with some not so nice friends who seem to like to look at some inapropriate things on my computer. can anyone recommend blocking software that's free. i would like to blanket a large amount of game and crack sites they seem to access and i use mozilla.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

You can check the thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=64545

I said zone alarm and someone else said nortons firewall so it seems as if most software firewalls have modules to handle this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd just password protect the BIOS and the desktop and leave him out in the cold. :smile:


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, i use zone alarm, but it's only a firewall, i'm looking for blocking software...


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I dunno about FF, but in IE you can block the sites....


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm thinking just password protect the BIOS and set a windows password and a screen saver password just to be safe.


----------



## CrazyManAndy (Aug 16, 2005)

Good parental control software = $30+

Knocking some sense into his head = priceless (and free too!) :sayyes: 

:laugh:

You'd need some kind of software to filter websites. If you need to blocking Instant Messaging though, you can use your firewall. Just block the IM program from making any connections. You can do it the old fashion way like johnwill and fox recommended :sayyes:.

CMA


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You will have to install the program on the local computer, and even then, what is stopping them from tampering with it?

Did you know there is a well-known site called Peacefire.org, that helps people (mostly kids) to get around content blocking software?

If your brother's friends are as mischievous as you say they are, then I wouldn't let them on the computer to begin with.


----------



## OKdoc6 (Jan 9, 2006)

Below is a link to a free parental control software. It sounds good, but I have not tried it. I will post the link in case anyone is interested. Maybe we can get some feedback from those who have tried it.

http://www.k9webprotection.com/


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

I use IPfree (Iprotectyou) from tucows. On my kids machines. I works very well and its free.


----------

